# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  MSNBC Contributor Invites ISIS To Suicide Bomb One Of Donald Trumps Properties

## Slayer98_l

April 19, 2017|   by Brian Anderson


Malcolm Nance is a frequent guest on CNN and MSNBC and an expert on counterterrorism. I put expert in quotations because counterterrorism involves stopping terrorism, while Nance appears to actively support it. Also, anyone who frequents CNN and MSNBC is less of an expert and more of a partisan hack. In his expert opinion, Nance really wants ISIS to suicide bomb a Donald Trump property.

Nance was upset that President Trump had congratulated Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan for winning a big referendum over the weekend. According to Resistance rules when someone is upset with something Trump says the natural reaction is wishing for death and destruction. Nance tweeted and then deleted this:



Accompanying a picture of Trump Tower Istanbul, Nance wrote, This is my nominee for first ISIS suicide bombing of a Trump property.

Im not quite sure if Nance was going for humor here, but he sure as shit failed to be funny. Its not a joke to encourage a terrorist organization to kill untold numbers of innocent people. Its even less funny to do this just because you have a slight disagreement with someone over foreign policy as Nance has with Trump.

And the thing is, if ISIS were to take Nance up on his nomination, it wouldnt strike a blow to Donald Trump like he hopes. Trump wouldnt be there when a suicide bomb goes off and he has plenty of insurance that would cover whatever damage there was. The only thing that happens with Nances horrible wet dream is that dozens or hundreds of innocent people would be killed.

Nance actually wrote a book called _Defeating ISIS: Who They Are, How They Fight, What They Believe_. I havent read it, but his strategy appears to be even worse than Obamas. Rather than doing nothing and hoping for the best, it is Nances plan to give ISIS targets based on his own twisted ideology.

What Nance really said with this tweet is I hate Donald Trump so much that I want to help our enemies and watch woman and children die. No matter how you look at it, this guy is a piece of shit.

Well, thats not true. Liberals will look at this and think Nance is hero. Anything anti-Trump, no matter how terrible it is, gets a big thumbs up from the left. CNN and MSNBC will continue to book this guy because he fits in with their anti-Trump agenda. Had a pro-Trump commentator made a similarly horrible statement, that persons TV career would be over, but liberals operate under a different set of rules.
https://downtrend.com/71superb/msnbc...mps-properties

----------

Joe (04-20-2017),Knightkore (04-20-2017),Rutabaga (04-20-2017)

----------


## Frankenvoter

Mentally unbalanced, that's what they are. And it's only gonna get worse, they still have about 7 1/2 years to go.

----------

Knightkore (04-20-2017),QuaseMarco (04-20-2017),Rutabaga (04-20-2017)

----------


## sooda

There is something basically wrong with this article.. 

I think we have to go back and see what Trump actually said when he congratulated Erdogan..

Further, does this guy have evidence that the Turkish election was rigged?

----------


## Big Dummy

Since ISIS is funded and fundamentally Turkey, that was a good nomination. Other funders, like KSA only mildly object to Turkey as the location. Turkey is familiar with terrorist bombings.

Media is committing the same crime mullahs and imans commit 5 times a day. Should you arrest them all?

----------


## sooda

Trump joins a short list of leaders who have openly congratulated Erdogan, including Azerbaijani President Ilham Aliyev and Saudi King Salman.





His congratulations stands in stark contrast to the more cautious tone adopted by European leaders and a statement issued by the US State Department, which acknowledged the results but warned against further repression by the Turkish government of the political opposition.
"We look to the government of Turkey to protect the fundamental rights and freedoms of all its citizens -- regardless of their vote on April 16 -- as guaranteed by the Turkish constitution and in accordance with Turkey's international commitments," the State Department said in a statement.

Trump congratulates Erdogan for referendum win - CNN.com

----------


## Sled Dog

> There is something basically wrong with this article.. 
> 
> I think we have to go back and see what Trump actually said when he congratulated Erdogan..
> 
> Further, does this guy have evidence that the Turkish election was rigged?


THIS article is about YOU people supporting terrorism because YOU people lost an election YOU people rigged in the first place.

----------

Big Dummy (04-20-2017),Knightkore (04-20-2017),Rutabaga (04-20-2017)

----------


## sooda

> THIS article is about YOU people supporting terrorism because YOU people lost an election YOU people rigged in the first place.


This article is based on BS.. Its an attempt to incite the Eloi.

Here's what Trump said:

"We look to the government of Turkey to protect the fundamental rights and freedoms of all its citizens -- regardless of their vote on April 16 -- as guaranteed by the Turkish constitution and in accordance with Turkey's international commitments," the State Department said in a statement.

Trump congratulates Erdogan for referendum win - CNN.com

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Mentally unbalanced, that's what they are. And it's only gonna get worse, they still have about 7 1/2 years to go.


He needs a visit by the New Secret Service....... maybe even rendition.  :Cool20:

----------

Frankenvoter (04-20-2017)

----------


## Coolwalker

> Trump joins a short list of leaders who have openly congratulated Erdogan, including Azerbaijani President Ilham Aliyev and Saudi King Salman.
> 
> C
> 
> His congratulations stands in stark contrast to the more cautious tone adopted by European leaders and a statement issued by the US State Department, which acknowledged the results but warned against further repression by the Turkish government of the political opposition.
> "We look to the government of Turkey to protect the fundamental rights and freedoms of all its citizens -- regardless of their vote on April 16 -- as guaranteed by the Turkish constitution and in accordance with Turkey's international commitments," the State Department said in a statement.
> 
> Trump congratulates Erdogan for referendum win - CNN.com


Congratulating, liking and accepting are three different items. Try to push it back on Trump, but guess what...you lose!

----------


## Slayer98_l

> There is something basically wrong with this article.. 
> 
>  I think we have to go back and see what Trump actually said when he congratulated Erdogan..
> 
>  Further, does this guy have evidence that the Turkish election was rigged?


Seems to me the article is about Nance, in his own words calling for the death of innocent people.  And the fact that no one is calling for him to be fired.

----------

Big Dummy (04-20-2017)

----------


## sooda

> Congratulating, liking and accepting are three different items. Try to push it back on Trump, but guess what...you lose!


In this case Trump didn't say the WRONG thing. Nance is jerking you around.

----------


## Retiredat50

> In this case Trump didn't say the WRONG thing. Nance is jerking you around.


Trump jokes that if Russia has Hillary's missing emails maybe they could release them and the left goes crazy, claiming that Trump is asking Russia to hack Hillary, yet Nance is just jerking everyone around.

----------

BORDLANGCULT (04-20-2017),Knightkore (04-20-2017),QuaseMarco (04-20-2017),Rutabaga (04-20-2017),Sled Dog (04-20-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> There is something basically wrong with this article.. 
> 
> I think we have to go back and see what Trump actually said when he congratulated Erdogan..
> 
> Further, does this guy have evidence that the Turkish election was rigged?


deflection, redirection...

----------

Retiredat50 (04-20-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Trump joins a short list of leaders who have openly congratulated Erdogan, including Azerbaijani President Ilham Aliyev and Saudi King Salman.
> 
> 
> 
> His congratulations stands in stark contrast to the more cautious tone adopted by European leaders and a statement issued by the US State Department, which acknowledged the results but warned against further repression by the Turkish government of the political opposition.
> "We look to the government of Turkey to protect the fundamental rights and freedoms of all its citizens -- regardless of their vote on April 16 -- as guaranteed by the Turkish constitution and in accordance with Turkey's international commitments," the State Department said in a statement.
> 
> Trump congratulates Erdogan for referendum win - CNN.com


thread hijack, deflection, misdirection.

----------

Knightkore (04-20-2017),Retiredat50 (04-20-2017)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> There is something basically wrong with this article.. 
> 
> I think we have to go back and see what Trump actually said when he congratulated Erdogan..
> 
> Further, does this guy have evidence that the Turkish election was rigged?


Now why would Trump suck up to Erdogan?.......... Would it be that we still need Turkey?

----------

Knightkore (04-20-2017)

----------


## Retiredat50

> thread hijack, deflection, misdirection.


Sooda's SoP = deflect, misdirect, hijack, strawman, leave thread (as leaving thread call everyone uneducated).

I bet she has an index card for each one of those with a little ring through them to keep them together. Every post that sets off her alarm she pulls them out and goes through them one by one until they are all used and all she has left is "leave thread".

For all of her supposed schooling she is terrible at presenting an argument. If she can't copy and paste an idea, then she has nothing.

----------



----------


## Knightkore

> This article is based on BS.. Its an attempt to incite the Eloi.
> 
> Here's what Trump said:
> 
> "We look to the government of Turkey to protect the fundamental rights and freedoms of all its citizens -- regardless of their vote on April 16 -- as guaranteed by the Turkish constitution and in accordance with Turkey's international commitments," the State Department said in a statement.
> 
> Trump congratulates Erdogan for referendum win - CNN.com


What does THAT have to do with THIS:
*Accompanying a picture of Trump Tower Istanbul, Nance wrote, This is my  nominee for first ISIS suicide bombing of a Trump property.*

----------


## Knightkore

Malcolm Nance: Trump Adviser Stephen Miller is âBaby Goebbelsâ

{This is a pattern with Malcolm Nance.  He is a race baiting, anti-American, Democratic demogogue.....that needs to be slapped back handedly all the way back to first evolutionary status.....which in his case.....is only a couple of steps to being pond scum on a slug.....}

----------

Rutabaga (04-20-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

Oh and Malcolm for this ISIS comment alone should be investigated for treason.

----------

Rutabaga (04-20-2017)

----------


## Frankenvoter

> He needs a visit by the New Secret Service....... maybe even rendition.


Sounds an awful lot like treasonous activity to me, it's time to quit playing around with these people.

----------


## hardwork

> Sounds an awful lot like treasonous activity to me, it's time to quit playing around with these people.



Trumps congratulatory phone call toRecep Tayyip Erdoğan seem's like the far greater act of treason considering the Turkish administration supports human rights violations, and a lessoning of democratic ideals.  

"Donald Trump called to congratulate Recep Tayyip Erdoğan hours after the Turkish president claimed a narrow victory in a contested referendum that will grant him sweeping new powers. Trumps call came as the Turkish government announced late on Monday night that it would be extending the state of emergency in the country by three more months.

International observers monitoring the Turkish referendum concluded in a preliminary report on Monday that the campaign and vote took place in a political environment where the fundamental freedoms essential to a genuinely democratic process were curtailed.
The US president spoke on Monday with Erdoğan, whose triumph in the constitutional referendum escalated concern over his increasingly authoritarian grip on power."

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/apr/17/donald-trump-erdogan-turkey-referendum-congratulations

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

We need to be able to launch attacks from the Turkish border. We need Turkey "not to hate us".

Trump has to be diplomatic and keep his enemies close, something Obungler knew nothing of.

Obungler literally kissed the asses of the Mullah's and gave them pallets of cash, all the while they

chant "Death to America" Yeah, Liberals know foreign policy. Brilliant, they are. 

That tweet should be enough to imprison that moron for inciting terrorism.

----------

Big Dummy (04-20-2017),Frankenvoter (04-21-2017)

----------


## hardwork

> We need to be able to launch attacks from the Turkish border. We need Turkey "not to hate us".
> 
> Trump has to be diplomatic and keep his enemies close, something Obungler knew nothing of.
> 
> Obungler literally kissed the asses of the Mullah's and gave them pallets of cash, all the while they
> 
> chant "Death to America" Yeah, Liberals know foreign policy. Brilliant, they are. 
> 
> That tweet should be enough to imprison that moron for inciting terrorism.


Trump's sucking up to Putin and Recep Tayyip Erdoğan are the real treasonous acts.

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> *Trump's sucking up to Putin* and Recep Tayyip Erdoğan are the real treasonousacts.


Have ya bin livin' in a cave and just came out for air?  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Big Dummy (04-20-2017)

----------


## hardwork

Trumps tweet about the whereabouts of the Carl Vinson and the three other warships in its strike force, is the real treasonous act. 

Loose Tweets Sink Ships

----------


## DBCooper

Yet the morons get all snitty about someone on a different channel calling a twit "hot chocolate".

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> Trumps tweet about the whereabouts of the Carl Vinson and the three other warships in its strike force, is the real treasonous act. 
> 
> Loose Tweets Sink Ships


You're "poats" are infantile and a great example of liberal ignorance, not worth my time.

You're even nuttier than BostonDave. Go troll somewhere else. You have nothing to contribute here.

----------

Madison (04-20-2017)

----------


## Madison

I`m sick to see there is many trolls at the TPF they are good for nothing but make loose people time
u-mad-troll-smiley-emoticon.jpg

----------

BORDLANGCULT (04-20-2017)

----------


## hardwork

> You're "poats" are infantile and a great example of liberal ignorance, not worth my time.
> 
> You're even nuttier than BostonDave. Go troll somewhere else. You have nothing to contribute here.



Time for you to leave troll, and let the adults run the show.

----------


## Canadianeye

I have no idea why the right, alt right, hard alt right and any all news groups running blogs, tv, streams etc...are not running that a day after Malcolm Nance hoped someone would attack/bomb a politician...an attack happened, killing several people.

It doesn't matter if it was a politician, or in France, or in any place on the planet.

All that matters is that this imbecile is attached in some way to triggering these killings, along with MSNBC.

That is just their game, their rules I am suggesting here.

----------


## Madison

> Time for you to leave troll, and let the adults run the show.


 :Thinking:

----------


## Sled Dog

> This article is based on BS.. Its an attempt to incite the Eloi.


You must have failed to read to post you quoted.

THIS article is about YOU people supporting terrorism because YOU people lost an election YOU people rigged in the first place.

----------


## Sled Dog

> He needs a visit by the New Secret Service....... maybe even rendition.


He needs to charged by the DHS for Incitement to Commit A Terrorist Act, put in prison, and then deported.

----------


## Sled Dog

> In this case Trump didn't say the WRONG thing. Nance is jerking you around.



He was talking to YOU.

Americans don't watch MSNBC.

----------


## Sled Dog

> I have no idea why the right, alt right, hard alt right and any all news groups running blogs, tv, streams etc...are not running that a day after Malcolm Nance hoped someone would attack/bomb a politician...an attack happened, killing several people.
> 
> It doesn't matter if it was a politician, or in France, or in any place on the planet.
> 
> All that matters is that this imbecile is attached in some way to triggering these killings, along with MSNBC.
> 
> That is just their game, their rules I am suggesting here.


The US Ambassador to France in Paris should tell his French counterpart that they'd consider it a favor if France requested that Nance be extradited to Paris for investigation into his possible complicity in the recent shooting.

----------

